# quake 4 won't start



## dollhobbs (Apr 12, 2008)

I have installed Q4 on win 10 system and install works but when I try to start it, it does nothing, I even checked task manager. I tried under all compatibility modes and admin rights, nothing.

I have win 10 dual booting with Win 7 and have exactly the same non starting problems with win 7. there are no error messages so don't know where to start.

this is installed on my SSD if that could make a difference.


----------



## dollhobbs (Apr 12, 2008)

Mark post as solved. Dummy me I just updated it and now it works fine.


----------

